# Health Insurance in the UAE



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello folks, 

I have just been offered a job in the UAE (Abu Dhabi to be exact) and they have given me two packages: one is with salary/allowances/kids education/medical insurance etc, and the other is a lump sum amount which does not include medical coverage. Since I am not married or have kids, the lump sum offer appeals to me more since I will be able to claim more that way. HOWEVER since it does not include medical coverage, I want to make an informed decision about what I am getting myself into. If you have information about healthcare in the UAE, I would appreciate if you can help me with the following questions:

- Which are some of the good health insurance providers in the UAE? Please tell me if you have experience with them.
- How much can I expect it to cost per month for a reasonable medical insurance package / adult individual ( myself, future spouse, etc)
- How easy is the claims process 

Your info is much appreciated.
Best Regards!


----------



## my.ninty (May 18, 2012)

Swerveut said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I have just been offered a job in the UAE (Abu Dhabi to be exact) and they have given me two packages: one is with salary/allowances/kids education/medical insurance etc, and the other is a lump sum amount which does not include medical coverage. Since I am not married or have kids, the lump sum offer appeals to me more since I will be able to claim more that way. HOWEVER since it does not include medical coverage, I want to make an informed decision about what I am getting myself into. If you have information about healthcare in the UAE, I would appreciate if you can help me with the following questions:
> 
> ...



Try this online quote at AXA - 

Health Insurance

Most of the hospitals have direct billing arrangement, so you only pay your share at the hospital and no need to submit any claims.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Thought it was the law for employers in AD to provide medical insurance to employees, so it should be covered


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

petrolhead said:


> Thought it was the law for employers in AD to provide medical insurance to employees, so it should be covered


That's correct.
Double check with the employer


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

rsinner said:


> That's correct.
> Double check with the employer


But most of them are providing cheap crap health insurance...


----------



## Karl2803 (Mar 6, 2012)

your final gratuity will be based on your pay before allowances so from that angle the higher base is better


----------



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

the AXA quote site asks me to give a contact in the end so they can call .. same with the other sites. 

If any of y'all is paying medical insurance, please let me know your approximate rates for whatever package you are availing. It will give some idea that I need to make the decision. 

The HR guy dealing seems to be remarkably mistake prone so I am not sure he is even worth conversing to more about company policy or whether they give medical by default or not. I am just hedging my options.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

the AXA quote does not seem to work online for Abu Dhabi. For Dubai it works. 
No personal experience otherwise - my company insurance policy is actually very good


----------



## SteveMcCrady (Jul 27, 2012)

Most of the international medical insurers will not cover an expat in Abu Dhabi, due to local licencing regulations. Many expats buy the local cheap cover from someone like Damman. If you just want basic cover, that may do you, but if you want more comprehensive international cover you can buy the local cover but also find an international insurer who will cover you 'Worldwide excluding USA' from within your home country. Alternatively AVIVA International do an Emirates solution plan that's compliant in Abu Dhabi, but it's expensive!!


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

SteveMcCrady said:


> Most of the international medical insurers will not cover an expat in Abu Dhabi, due to local licencing regulations. Many expats buy the local cheap cover from someone like Damman. If you just want basic cover, that may do you, but if you want more comprehensive international cover you can buy the local cover but also find an international insurer who will cover you 'Worldwide excluding USA' from within your home country. Alternatively AVIVA International do an Emirates solution plan that's compliant in Abu Dhabi, but it's expensive!!


I'm going thru the process on my initial residence visa right now. My company is international but incorporated in Abu Dhabi for its UAE practice and for whatever reason they insisted on me having an AD visa instead of Dubai even though Dubai has less headaches. AXA makes you fill out two almost identical applications (one for the UAE and one specific to Abu Dhabi), and then you have to get an AD-specific medical certificate from HAAD, the local health authority. 

That adds at least 2-3 days if not longer to the wait for finalizing your residence visa and it seems completely redundant with the other health insurance input needed for your visa. It may be because the AD laws specifically require full coverage of health care for resident expats within the Emirate. Interestingly, several coworkers who work here have their UAE visas from Dubai which seems to be easier to deal with. So it is interesting how this plays out from a practical perspective. It's not been my understanding (I may be wrong) that you actually get "more coverage" for being in AD, except perhaps for babies/children.


----------

